
Wikipedia Map: A web app for visualizing the connection of Wikipedia pages - henriquemaia
https://luke.deentaylor.com/wikipedia/
======
henriquemaia
A tool someone pointed me out on a group dedicated to the Zettelkasten
organization method. We had been talking about ways of visualizing connections
within the Zettelkasten and someone showed us this tool.

